
Show HN: Get notified when a new repository is created in a GitHub organisation - pravj
https://github.com/follow-github-organisation/follow-github-organisation
======
pravj
GitHub doesn't allow a user to follow an organization. As a result, users
don't get to see the activity done by that particular organization.

I have tried creating a small solution (refer to the link) for the same, and
it uses GitHub as a distribution channel.

\- You need to create an issue (in the linked repository) with the link to
that organization.

\- If a new repository is created, the thread will be updated (every 12 hours)
with the link to the new repository.

\- Check the list of issues if the organization is already subscribed or not.

